# Volatility trade on forex



## boy123 (2 June 2008)

Most traders only know how to make directional trades, but ignore volatility trades. They are missing a great money-making strategy.

Today US is going to announce 3 economics datas:

ISM Manufacturing
Construction Spending MoM
ISM Prices Paid

So it will be a good day to trade volatility today.

Market is amazingly quiet now, odds for USD/CAD is actually very good. I place US$300 on binary OUT trade, betting that USD/CAD will close out of the 0.9921-0.9951 by 5am China time. The odds is 0.565; if I win I profit US$169.50, if I lose I lost US$300.

Today is the start of the new month, my profit target for this month is still US$1000. Let us see if I can achieve that.


----------



## wayneL (2 June 2008)

boy123 said:


> The odds is 0.565; if I win I profit US$169.50, if I lose I lost US$300.




Nice risk reward ratio there.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (2 June 2008)

wayneL said:


> Nice risk reward ratio there.




Totally agree  

good luck on that


----------

